# How to root sony erricson x10 mini



## 50calliber (Oct 13, 2011)

HEy there..i just want to root my sony x10 mini please help me...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

panic room is for semi bricks, etc... moved to general android.

To answer your question, google superoneclick. it might work for your phone. if not, follow the instructions below.

-- Download UniversalAndroot.rar. (find it on the interwebs).
-- unpack the file contents and save them on your desktop [Or wherever your prefer].
-- connect your phone to the computer, mount SD card and copy the extracted APK file to your SD card.
-- Once you have copied the file, install it through any reliable third party installer like Super Manager.
-- launch the app and follow onscreen instruction to root your device.

Hope this helps.


----------

